# Motherboards with PCI Express 3.0



## bssunilreddy (Jul 14, 2011)

Hi,

Already MB's with PCI Express 3.0 support have come from ASRock and MSI but they might be very costly, only to enthusiasts.

Source:ASRock-*motherboardnews.com/2011/07/13/asrock-is-serious-about-pci-express-3-0-with-their-gen3-motherboards/

MSI-*motherboardnews.com/2011/07/11/msis-z68a-gd65-g3-sports-two-pcie-3-0-x16-slots/


----------



## anikahead2010 (Jul 14, 2011)

looks good and pci e 3.0 is good improvement over 2.0.
I am guessing we won't see any graphic card for 3.0 before Q1 of 2012.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Jul 15, 2011)

and I seriously doubt that 2.0 is bottle necking anything so far. Good to see the bar raised higher though


----------



## tks (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi which msi is better MSI Z68A-GD80 or 65. I have a quick question can i install v10 cooler for i7 2600k . Suggest me which board can support that. I had seen i videos that msi has extra pci-e power supply on the board which boost the gpu power flow. Also v10 weights 1.2kg would that affect the board over a period of time as it also so long would that be difficult in fitting along with high end cards like nvidia gtx 580. 

I would appreciate if any one could suggest me the best cooler. I am not satisfied with water or liquid as of now as modding is required for perfect mechanism.

I am also searching for better case suggest me one. cm or nzxt


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Aug 5, 2011)

Better start Own topic than asking questions in topic not related to your query.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 5, 2011)

I dont think current cards will get any performance gain from PCI-ex3.0..
& the last version was 2.1


----------



## Cilus (Aug 5, 2011)

guru3d has just reviewed the MSI Z68-GD80-G3 revision motherboard with PCI Express 3.0 and their opinion is PCI Express 3.0 is now ahead of its time becasue currently no componets are present like any Graphics card or PCI Express based SSDs, which can take advantage of the extra bandwitdh of 3.0 standard. Its potential can only be understood when the new GPUs from AMD or nvidia will be released. No if the price difference between the standard GD80-B3 and GD80-G3 is negligible then it is highly recommended, otherwise just go with the B3 version.


----------



## macho84 (Aug 9, 2011)

I had checked with the distributor of MSI in my place and came to know that the cost of G3 PCI-E 3.0 is 15,000 approximately . which is quietly affordable not much difference. Which is less that what he quoted and it is expect to be available by this month end max.


----------



## tkin (Aug 10, 2011)

PCI Express is a data bus, it connects the processor to the graphic card, so to use it you will need both a processor as well as a graphic card that is PCI 3.0 compliant, ivy bridge will support it(probably), but no word on when gpus will support it, apparently HD7000 will be PCIe 2.0 compliant.

If you wait till then, better get X79 and enjoy the extra features.


----------



## Tenida (Aug 10, 2011)

There are three model from MSI  based on PCI E 3.0  architecture.
*MSI Z68A-GD55(G3)
MSI Z68A-GD65(G3)
MSI Z68A-GD80(G3)
*
*GD55 *will be the cheapest motherboard based n PCI E 3.0


----------

